# Excellent Systematic Audio Set



## RamistThomist (Sep 25, 2007)

By the late Dr S. Lewis Johnson. There is a dispensational slant on the eschatology (at points I demur, although his conclusions are always balanced and judicious). The sections on "Theology of the Reformers" and "Soteriology" are outstanding. He is a good speaker (think unction) and these are quite meaty.

oh yeah, they're free.
Believers Chapel - Systematic Theology


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 25, 2007)

Theology of the Reformers

Three Great Imputations


----------



## Iconoclast (Sep 26, 2007)

*S.Lewis Johnson*

I used to get believers chapel tapes early on in my christian life.
S.Lewis Johnson's teaching tapes were very helpful in that his slow style of teaching sprinkled with bible verses and stories[ many funny anecdotes] helped me to start to understand what I believed.
The portions of scripture that spoke of predestination were captivating,but I was totally naive to the whole of Church History, the reformation,systematic theology,etc.
I had my Scofield bible,and a concordance. There were many good men at DTS. that attempted to be faithful to scripture as they understood it.
If I had not learned the pre-mill system first, I think I would not understand it now.
Now I am more A-mill/ or post-mill,,,the jury is still out on that.
But I am thankful for the instruction that was made available by these brethren.
I never heard them flinch about God's electing grace or mercy in their teaching of the doctrines of grace. 
Even though some of their teachings are mistaken in their explanation of the covenants, they attempted to explain the other positions and they always seemed to caution not to be to quick to dismiss a brother in Christ who does not yet see the teaching.
I just downloaded about 20 of the sermons that were on the link you shared,and will listen this week. I think I will have mixed feelings listening to them now, but even at that it will be instructive. Thank you for the link.


----------

